# KESS V2 No Token Limitation OBD2 Tuning Kit V2.06



## amandl (Mar 4, 2015)

Kess V2 Following on the success of the tremendously stable and versatile Kess 1, this latest addition to the Alientech stable is probably the most advanced tool available today.

KESS V2 OBD2 Manager Tuning Kit without Token Limitation

Top 6 Reasons To Get KESS V2

1. It's Master Version
2. Software Version: V2.06
3. Update by CD
4. No Token Limitation: can be used unlimitedly,no need to worry about tokens any more.
5. With Coverage of All Major Brands and Protocols including Line, CAN, EDC17 and MED17 and Ford J1850
6. Supported Languages: English, German, Spanish, Italian, Portuguese, French









Notice: 
1. Please do not update this tool online, or It will get damaged
2. Please Do remember disconnect internet when you use it
3. About No Token Limitation, Kess V2 has 60 Tokens, when you use it up, you can use Jlink Plus Kess V2 CPU Repair Chip to reprogram and get another 60 Tokens

Kess V2 OBD2 Connection Picture








Kess V2 Boot Connection Picture









Kess V2 has several built in features and safeguards including:

1. Check of the battery voltage in real-time
2. Full Recovery function in case of problems
3. Automatic correction of the Checksum, (where available)
4 Boot-Loader mode supported
5. Management of the programming counters
6. ScanTool function to remove DTC
7. Several options of reading/writing speed
8. Option to write full file/section of the map
9. Full integration with ECM Titanium,which means it can work with ECM Titanium perfectly

Detail vehicle model KESS V2 can do please download from this webpage.

FAQ: Frequently Asked Questions

Q: KESS V2 is master version or slave version?
A: It is master version.

Q: KEES V2 just can be installed on windows XP system?
A: KESS V2 can install it on Windows 7 and Windows XP.

Q: What is the difference Between KESS V2 and K-TAG?
A: KESS V2 has OBD function, but Ktag does not have this function.

Q: Can KESS V2 update?
A: Please don't update it, or it will damage the firmware of kess v2, you just can ship back to us for repair.

Q: What is the difference Between KESS V2 and Fgtech V53?
A: They both can do many cars, but they do cars via different ways. Fgtech V53 has BDM function, but KESS V2 does not have. Kess V2 has Anti-mediation lock module, it can do new and encrypted cars better than Fgtech V53.

Q: Customer told us that KESS V2 can not do EDC17 well, such as Bosch EDC 17 (cp04-CP14-CAN-Med17.X ) and Bosch Bosch EDC 17 C54( Passat, Golf,Crafter,Octávia,Yeti-VW). EDC16 all ok.
A: Yes, Kess V2 can not do EDC17 at present. It can do EDC16 well, but when you do it, you need to connect the Anti-mediation lock module to read and write data for vehicles. Becuase new style vihicles have new encrypted ways.








Q: How to do checksum for kess v2? Does the kess v2 automatically re-write it? Kess V2 can do trucks? such as Mercedes MP1/MP2/MP3 or MAN TGA?
A: After reading the software, the device will automatically do checksums. KESS V2 can not do truks, it will damage the firmware of kess v2. But KTAG can do trucks.

Q: If you encountered the problem for checksum error when reading the ecu? how to solve it?
A: One of our customer tested by this way: please search the software " microsoft visual C++ 2005,2008,2010" on google, then install it on your computer, then it can solve this problem.


----------



## tuita (Nov 30, 2015)

*Got KESS v2 fw4.036 from China and test Peugeot Renault*

2th April, 2015
Placed an order of *kess v2 master* fw4.036 from obdtool.co.uk €119 plus ==shipping.
I ordered this one:
Newest Ksuite V2.15KESS V2 Master ECU Programmer with Unlimited Token Firmware V4.036 Multi-language


7th April, 2015
Arrived today my fw4.036 Kess V2, They do not supply the bin or hex file with firmware, token free they tell me, no jlink here.
Installed today, tomorrow I will try if it works on kline and can

9th April, 2015
Tested today with
Peugeot 307 2.0 HDI edc15c2 kline - no id, no read
renault f9q 1.9dci edc16 can - no id, no read

I was advised: hw needs some update too....old bug like many kess units have.... so have a look at your parts....if you have not these parts, change them and it will work.
One poster post solution for example.

hardware repair solution :
W** - BCR112E
А6c - MMUN2113
6DW - BC817
Must be changed all of them, but this is a partial one : filters + capacitors is also needed N05B , cap 227 , 2907a , nfe6(filters)
an this is only the begining. Step by step based on the tests that i perform and pcs delivery from tme i will update you. I have full schematic original one . The one i am working on is not mine .

After checking the above PCB board, I thought missing oki chip on mine.
But an experienced technician confirmed:
Oki chip was primarily for Ford J1850 PWM, but this is now done directly from the NXP, so not fitted anymore.

Finally I solved, after a little soldering rework on nxp and esmt chip read ok iaw 4af and edc17cp02

This is from obd tool website technical support: Got KESS v2 fw4.036 from China and test Peugeot Renault


----------

